
Why I'm still using a MacBook Pro Late 2013 in 2019 - logician_insa
https://manuel.bernhardt.io/2019/06/07/why-im-still-using-a-macbook-pro-late-2013/
======
jaabe
My wife is using my old mbp late 2015 and it does everything she needs a
laptop to do. If I hadn’t gotten myself a usb-c setup both in the office and
at work it would also be doing everything I need a laptop to do. We’ve gotten
to a point where laptops are powerful enough that their performance isn’t
actually that important to a lot of us. longevity, battery life and weight
were always important, but now other key features are power consumption and
sustainability.

I really hope that by the time I need to replace my mbp 2018 someone will have
cooked up a solar powered laptop made by environmentally friendly components
that’s easy to repair. 20 years ago I would have primarily looked at
performance, now I don’t even give it a glance.

That’s just me of course, but I suspect I may not be alone with those hopes.

~~~
lm28469
> solar powered laptop

What do you mean ?

You can already do that with a solar charger. I don't think we'll have solar
panels integrated to laptops if that's what you meant, it doesn't make any
sense (super bulky and fragile, only used a couple hours a day, needs perfect
angle for optimal efficiency). It's much easier/more efficient/cheaper to get
your house or office to use renewable energies than to add a solar panel on
top of every devices you own.

It may work with very low spec laptops, but forget about macbooks. You need
something like 6 hours of direct sunlight + 4 times the area of the laptop to
get decent results.

[https://www.macworld.co.uk/how-to/mac/how-solar-charge-
macbo...](https://www.macworld.co.uk/how-to/mac/how-solar-charge-macbook-in-
uk-3660325/)

